# Slimline pictures



## kovalcik (Jul 26, 2013)

My turning club is doing a Pens for Troops event in September.  Since some in the group have never made a pen, I was asked to do a demo on pen turning focusing on slimlines.  I plan to make a handout and wanted to include pictures of different slimline designs and modificatons. to show what could be done with the basic kit.  

My first thought was to just go to the "Show off Your Pens!" forum and copy some, but I did not feel right doing that without permission from the  turners and I am too lazy to hunt down everyone and ask.  So, if you have pictures of slimline pens that you would not mind me putting into a handout, please post them here.  I am looking for some basic designs as well as some modified designs. Wood, acrylic, whatever.  If you want, feel free to put your name, website, and/or logo on the picture.  I plan to credit everyone in a thank you blurb at the end with your IAP handle or your real name if you want to give it.  I will also reference the IAP as a resource.

Just so its clear, I am receiving nothing from this.  It will only be used as a teaching tool for my local turning group.  If, however,  by some miracle this becomes a best selling book I will cut you all in on the royalties:wink:.   (But I am keeping all the movie rights.:tongue: )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BSea (Jul 26, 2013)

Sure, I'll post a few.  The last one is actually a euro, but could be done easily with a standard slimline.  I never use a centerband anymore fom the kits.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jul 26, 2013)

*Elm & Cherry Burl*

Easy to make with a plug cutter bit.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 26, 2013)

You may go to my website and use what ever you find useful. I have several articles on modified slimlines. I only ask that you use leave my name on the articles. You should be able to save them from there. 
Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens

Also, more info is in the library that I have submitted and you are welcome to use any of that material. This article may contain all the material you want to cover in your demo: http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/slimline_modifications.pdf

You may find this of interest to your group.
http://content.penturners.org/library/materials/Alternative_materials_AZ.pdf

Most of what I've written about modified slimlines is in a book but as of yet is isn't on the NY Times best sellers list.:biggrin:
Good luck with your project.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



kovalcik said:


> My turning club is doing a Pens for Troops event in September. Since some in the group have never made a pen, I was asked to do a demo on pen turning focusing on slimlines. I plan to make a handout and wanted to include pictures of different slimline designs and modificatons. to show what could be done with the basic kit.
> 
> My first thought was to just go to the "Show off Your Pens!" forum and copy some, but I did not feel right doing that without permission from the turners and I am too lazy to hunt down everyone and ask. So, if you have pictures of slimline pens that you would not mind me putting into a handout, please post them here. I am looking for some basic designs as well as some modified designs. Wood, acrylic, whatever. If you want, feel free to put your name, website, and/or logo on the picture. I plan to credit everyone in a thank you blurb at the end with your IAP handle or your real name if you want to give it. I will also reference the IAP as a resource.
> 
> ...


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 26, 2013)

Here are a couple.  One is a "mini cigar" with a custom CB, a couple are bandless.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 26, 2013)

It always depends.
When the wood is really amazing, nothing really special needs to be added as in the cherry burl.






Of all the slimlines I've made, this one--for LOML--is still one of my favorite shapes.





Here's another modified slimline:





I hope y'all have a good turnout and produce a lot of Thank you's for the Troops!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in the minority here - I like my slimlines plain and simple.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jul 27, 2013)

I would encourage you to read through Don Ward's tutorials an search his past threads.  He doesn't know this, but he's given me a lot of inspiration and taught me more than anyone.  Lots of other good folks here as well....


----------



## scottsheapens (Jul 28, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> You may go to my website and use what ever you find useful. I have several articles on modified slimlines. I only ask that you use leave my name on the articles. You should be able to save them from there.
> Wooden Pens: Buy Handmade unique custom rattlesnake wood pens gifts fountain pen exotic wood from Red River Pens
> 
> Also, more info is in the library that I have submitted and you are welcome to use any of that material. This article may contain all the material you want to cover in your demo: http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/slimline_modifications.pdf
> ...



Don, what an excellent set of articles you have written. Very informative. I have only been turning about a year and a half and have enjoyed reading your information. I am sure this will help me turn out much better pens in the future.  Thank you very much.

Jim


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 31, 2013)

Many thanks to all who replied.   Lots of great ideas and inspiration.  I am on vacation for a few more days, but I can't wait to get back and put this all together.

Thanks


----------



## Exabian (Aug 1, 2013)

Slimline with stylus plus hex but as a center band. Dressed in staghorn sumac.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 1, 2013)

Exabian said:


> Slimline with stylus plus hex but as a center band. Dressed in staghorn sumac.



On man, I like that hex bolt.  Can you share any details on size / modifications ?     Thanks.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is a link to my photo bucket album, you are welcome to use any that you feel will help.
Pens Photos by gmccullough_photos | Photobucket


----------



## LL Woodworks (Aug 1, 2013)

*Modified Slimline*

Feel free free to use.


----------



## Exabian (Aug 1, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> On man, I like that hex bolt.  Can you share any details on size / modifications ?     Thanks.



Will do. Once I get home from work.


----------



## Tieflyer (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, you guys raise the slim to new heights!  Question:  is there any reason you "need" a center band beyond the look?  Does it serve a function?


----------



## Gord K. (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's my small contribution: tulipwood top/rosewood bottom, padauk top/tulipwood bottom, pink ivory top/white corian bottom, and pink ivory top/holly bottom. Center bands are all ebony.

Gord


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 1, 2013)

man you people are putting out some smokin hot slimlines!!


----------



## BSea (Aug 1, 2013)

Tieflyer said:


> Wow, you guys raise the slim to new heights!  Question:  is there any reason you "need" a center band beyond the look?  Does it serve a function?


No need for the center band at all.  It will make the pen slightly shorter (by the width of the band), but you can make your own tubes, and adjust the length as you see fit.  The shorter lenght doesn't affect the function of the pen at all.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 2, 2013)

If you'd like to see some interesting slimlines, check out Jay Pickens pages in the PMG galleries. This should be a link directly to his page.

Pen Makers Guild

Mike


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 2, 2013)

here are couple of mine.  acrylic with white pick guard,  the 2nd one is wooly mammoth tusk pieces set in black epoxy.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 2, 2013)

here is one I did a custom finial for. and a pine cone one


----------

